
Ultrablack fish absorb over 99.9% of incident light to disappear in deepest seas - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/science/ultra-black-fish.html
======
bookofjoe
>Ultra-black Camouflage in Deep-Sea Fishes

[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/pdf/S0960-9822(20)30860...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/pdf/S0960-9822\(20\)30860-5.pdf?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0960982220308605%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

